# Roller Furler Lubrication?



## ereuter (Aug 31, 2006)

The roller furler on my Pearson 30 is VERY difficult to furl. It started doing this last fall (soon after I bought the boat), and is worse now. I should have dealt with it when the mast was down for the winter, but forgot about it.

I have to use a winch to furl it under any wind condition - even downwind with the motor running. The drum turns freely - the hangup is at the head. When the jib unfurls, the wind isn't enough to get it out all the way, and I have to go forward and manually rotate the drum a couple of revolutions.

It is like this whether or not a sail is acutually rigged. The halyard is not fouled.

SO, I'm wondering if I need to go up the mast and lubricate it? Is this a normal maintenance requirement?

My other thought is that the headstay may be more taught than it was when the furler was installed, and perhaps the fixed part is pulling up against the rotating part too much. The headstay was too loose last season, so I tightened the backstay more this time. Perhaps I should try loosening it a bit and see what happens. There's no adjustment on the headstay.

Thanks!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It may be as simple as increasing the tension on the forestay.


----------



## mike dryver (May 13, 2006)

my roller furler is 28 yrs old (schaeffer) and requires no lube according to te owner's manual. only cleaning as with a hose to wash out salt deposits from the torlon bearings. don't know what you have for a system, but unless you really cranked the back stay i can't believe you can put enough pull pressure 
on the fittings to stop them from turning unless you have a defective head stay swivle.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

You may first try easing the headsail halyard - could be too much tension on the head swivel bearings. Going aloft should only be necessary if the halyard is wrapped. 

If it's not wrapped, then release the halyard to drop the head swivel for rinsing with fresh water - then lubricate.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Depending on the type of furler you have, it is also possible the the bearings that allow the foil to turn on the headstay could have been damaged. Does the drum/foil turn freely w/o the sail on it??? Dropping the sail to inspect should also allow you to have a look at the upper swivel.


----------



## ereuter (Aug 31, 2006)

The head swivel turns freely - the thing that is hanging up is the device that links the rotating parts to the headstay. It is difficult to turn even without a sail on it.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Can the part be removed from the furler and headstay? Can you replace the bearings in that part?


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

ereuter said:


> The head swivel turns freely - the thing that is hanging up is the device that links the rotating parts to the headstay. It is difficult to turn even without a sail on it.


It sounds like you're saying the drum is hard to turn. If so, I had the same problem. When the sail is unfurled, the furling line is rolled up on the drum. I found that the previous owner had replaced the furling line with one that was oversized. When the sail was unfurled, and the line was rolled onto the drum, it made such a thick roll that there wasn't enough room on the drum to hold it all. The result was that the mechanism would jam before the sail was completely unfurled. I could unfurl the sail the rest of the way if I went forward and turned the drum by hand. I'm replacing the furling line with the size specified by the manufacturer. I'm finishing a bottom job and haven't launched yet, but I'm sure it will solve the problem, because, after I removed the old furling line, all parts of the system turned freely.


----------



## ereuter (Aug 31, 2006)

No, the drum turns freely - it's the connection at the top that is hanging up. If I rotate the drum by hand, it twists the foil and springs back.

I tried slackening the backstay yesterday, and the problem went away. But it's now too loose.

I think that my furler doesn't have a headstay inside of it. There is a swivel connection at the bottom and another at the top, and nothing within the foil. A little scary. I think I'll put that on the list of things to upgrade.

Eric


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a first generation Harken Roller Furling....20 something years old and was doing exactly the same. Washed the roller bearings well and applied some Harken MacLube and increased the tension in the halyard. It has been working perfectly ever since. With one hand.


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

Of course I removed the sails and dropped the top portion of the Roller down with the halyard.


----------



## jonlgauthier (Apr 27, 2000)

Sounds like the upper swivel isn't up high enough and the halyard is twisting around the foil. Install a halyard restrainer on the mast a few inches below the point where the jib halyard exits. That keeps the halyard at an angle to the headstay and prevents it from wrapping. See page 21 of the Harken install manual for a Type 1 furler ((see http://www.harken.com/pdf/4417.pdf)


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

That's a good link jon - shows the components very well. I noticed that the Harken halyard restrainer, on page 21, appears to be a turning block - of sorts. A simple stainless padeye will also do - such as the one mounted with my Furlex.

Not sure if this photo taken before I serviced the masthead will help identify your problem - but it does offer a closeup of the assembly.








The foil and forestay fitting partially conceal the restrainer in this view. A spare is beside it - with a messenger line threaded through it.

To further complicate things, the swivel snap shackle is normally attached to the jib head, but was connected to the halyard shackle by the yard crew before unstepping the mast.


----------



## ereuter (Aug 31, 2006)

It's not the halyard. This condition exists whether or not a sail on the foil. I can clearly see the halyard when I am furling, and it's staying where it should.

I'm convinced now that I do not have a headstay. The extrusion IS the headstay in this system. So there is a swivel at the top connecting the extrusion to the mast.

I have to go lubricate that thing.

Eric


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

What kind of furler is it???

Maybe while you're up there, consider replacing the whole thing.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

ereuter said:


> It's not the halyard. This condition exists whether or not a sail on the foil. I can clearly see the halyard when I am furling, and it's staying where it should.
> 
> I'm convinced now that I do not have a headstay. The extrusion IS the headstay in this system. So there is a swivel at the top connecting the extrusion to the mast.
> 
> ...


Eric-

It would help if you said what brand/make/model it was. I don't know of any that replace the headstay with the foil, since almost all of the modern foil-based furlers use modular foils that can't take the tension that is generally placed on a headstay. The headstay runs through the foils and in the case of the badly designed ones can cause binding as they do not have any anti-galvanic corrosion barrier between the stainless steel of the head stay and the aluminum of the foil....causing the foil to corrode and bind around the forestay. Most of the newer designs use a plastic bearing or sleeve to separate the foil from the headstay.


----------



## ereuter (Aug 31, 2006)

I can't find any markings on it, except a sticker from the rigging company that sold it.

If there is a headstay inside of the foil, it's very small. Perhaps it is corroded and binding, but that wouldn't explain why easing the tension on the backstay makes it work.

I do know someone who had a furler without a headstay in it. That's the only reason I thought of it.

I'll try to get myself up there and have a look ASAP.

What's an economical replacement for a 30' cruiser/racer (once a week PHRF races)?

Thanks for all the thoughts on this.

Eric


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Try Profurl. I've had / used others. Put a new Profurl on my boat last year and hands down it is better than the Harken I had on my last boat. Cruising model will save a few $$$.

Rigging only home page


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

eric, just make sure the mast won't come down when you're going up! if there's no or broken forestay, it sounds pretty dangereous to go up mast via bosun chair. do rig at least two halyards to strong points at bow area as replacement for the "missing/broken" forestay.


----------



## ereuter (Aug 31, 2006)

trantor12020 said:


> eric, just make sure the mast won't come down when you're going up! if there's no or broken forestay, it sounds pretty dangereous to go up mast via bosun chair. do rig at least two halyards to strong points at bow area as replacement for the "missing/broken" forestay.


Will do. I didn't mean to imply that anything was missing - just that this particular system replaces, rather than adds onto, the headstay. It's been under a lot more load than me on a chair while sailing and hasn't shown any sign of weakness.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Furlex makes a very solid furling unit that is reasonably priced.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Wind, depth, speed instrument. What type/brand is most reliable.
I used to have Navman 100 instrument which worked satisfactory. Two years ago I changed to Navman 3100. Within 2 years I have changed all displays,
I have everything in duplicate, including transducers. The system proved to be completely unreliable. Now I am looking to change for B&G Hydra 1000 or
Tack Tick. Please share your experience with these Systems/


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a hood furler system that works ok. 

One thing to note on lubrication, a lot of furler systems actually can get worse if you lubricate them. for one thing it attracts dirt, and for another I've heard from several sources that in some cases it can cause the bearings to swell and freeze the unit. My manual clearly states that lubrication is not only unnecessary but bad. It suggests removing the unit and soaking in warm sudsy water for several hours, then moving it back and forth and then flushing with fresh water until clean.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Vasilchenko said:


> Wind, depth, speed instrument. What type/brand is most reliable.
> I used to have Navman 100 instrument which worked satisfactory. Two years ago I changed to Navman 3100. Within 2 years I have changed all displays,
> I have everything in duplicate, including transducers. The system proved to be completely unreliable. Now I am looking to change for B&G Hydra 1000 or
> Tack Tick. Please share your experience with these Systems/


Vasili-

You really need to start your own thread, instead of hijacking this one. I haven't used Navman gear, but I have used the TackTick gear and it is quite good. I have Raymarine gear on my boat, but will probably upgrade to TackTick gear at some point. http://www.sailnet.com/forums/private.php


----------



## dvpamenter (Mar 3, 2000)

Eric. Worth checking out ALADO - Furler and Roller - main page. I sell them in Canada and have numerous happy buyers. Great price, lifetime warranty etc. I have one on my Express 30. Nothing in this for me, but at least no cost to look.
Don


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

tenuki said:


> I have a hood furler system that works ok.
> 
> One thing to note on lubrication, a lot of furler systems actually can get worse if you lubricate them. for one thing it attracts dirt, and for another I've heard from several sources that in some cases it can cause the bearings to swell and freeze the unit. My manual clearly states that lubrication is not only unnecessary but bad. It suggests removing the unit and soaking in warm sudsy water for several hours, then moving it back and forth and then flushing with fresh water until clean.


If the bearings are steel, then they generally need lubrication of some sort. If they are nylon-Torlon, Delrin, etc.-then they should not be lubricated as a general rule, but should be rinsed off with fresh water whenever possible.


----------



## dvpamenter (Mar 3, 2000)

SD is correct. Delrin etc should be washed with fresh water. Thats it.
Don


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I second the recommend for McLube - great stuff. Stays in place and keeps working. Sounds like you haven't serviced in the past so it may be a simple fix.


----------



## ereuter (Aug 31, 2006)

OK, finally got up there to take a look. Here's what I found:










The arrow indicates the point of rotation. Anyone recognize this system? There is a logo on the swivel:









Thanks!


----------

